# April Air VS Honeywell True Steam Humidifier



## Lwood

Around here we don't see very many plenum mount / driven whole house humidifier's. However, this HO wants them on his new house.

Interested in the pros and cons of both. We will have 4 of these systems, so if we go with the True Steam unit we will need 4 dedicated 120V circuits (electrician not too happy about this). The April Air Needs less than one amp, so one circuit could handle all 4 units.

Since water containing minerals goes in, and only pure water is evaporated, I assume that wastewater (with a higher mineral content) goes down the drain. So most of the mineral solids are flushed down the drain?


----------



## beenthere

Lwood said:


> Around here we don't see very many plenum mount / driven whole house humidifier's. However, this HO wants them on his new house.
> 
> Interested in the pros and cons of both. We will have 4 of these systems, so if we go with the True Steam unit we will need 4 dedicated 120V circuits (electrician not too happy about this). The April Air Needs less than one amp, so one circuit could handle all 4 units.
> 
> Since water containing minerals goes in, and only pure water is evaporated, I assume that wastewater (with a higher mineral content) goes down the drain. So most of the mineral solids are flushed down the drain?


Don't know why an electrician would be unhappy about being paid to run 4 additional circuits.

The Aprilaires don't need a separate circuit from the furnace. Thy should get their power from the furnace circuit. And be connected to the hot water line, if its close enough. This aids in adding moisture to the air.The waste water does flush most of the minerals down the drain, and is why Aprilaire runs so much water.

The Truesteams can require a lot of maintainence in high mineral content areas.


----------



## flashheatingand

As a customer, I would want to know how the humidifier is to be installed. Sometimes, the furnace was installed in a way that a steam humidifier will work only marginally. As a result, the contractor "squeezes" the humidifier in a space in which it will fit, with little regard to the performance.


----------



## MechAcc

If you don't go with steam go with the forced fan Aprilaire. No bypass duct air flow damper that homeowner has to position for heating and cooling.


----------



## GreenllagerHVAC

*700*

I have to agree with the fan assisted humidifier April aire 700,if cost is not an issue April aire has a steam humidifier which is by far the easiest to maintain. Once a year you just replace a cartridge,the honeywell true steam is a absolute maintenance nightmare ,you get a lot more bang for your buck with the AA steam unit.(the AA steam also needs a dedicated 120 volt circuit )


----------



## beenthere

Hate powered humidifiers. People tend to neglect them. And then the water over flows and ruins controls or the heat exchanger. Since they are mounted on the supply plenum. A bypass can be mounted on the return.


----------



## Lwood

I appreciate the suggestions. 

It sounds like a forced fan Aprilaire may be a favorite here. Water usage is not an issue. We are pursuing low / simple maintenance. I'm surprised that someone said they connect to the hot water line.


----------



## beenthere

Increases the humidification ability over using cold 50°F water.


----------



## gene2

We use the April Aire 700 for oil / gas furnaces, Tru Steam for the heat pumps.
The AA needs an annual pad replacement & still passes a lot of water, not good for a metered water bill. The Tru Steam is flexible to install, maintenace is easy, the reservoir detaches for easy cleaning. The HO can service either one if they desire. The AA pads are available at the local big box stores.

We have very high mineral content in our area & these two have proven the least toublesome. I will not put the AA on a heat pump, the air temp is too cool to be effective. We do connect to hot water for the AA.


----------



## beenthere

Check out EWC's Autoflow steam humidifier. Not as easy to install as a TS, but holds up much better to poor water conditions. The S2000(the small one) is 16 gallons a day, the S2020 is 22 gallons a day.


----------



## Lwood

gene2 said:


> We use the April Aire 700 for oil / gas furnaces, Tru Steam for the heat pumps.
> The AA needs an annual pad replacement & still passes a lot of water, not good for a metered water bill. The Tru Steam is flexible to install, maintenace is easy, the reservoir detaches for easy cleaning. The HO can service either one if they desire. The AA pads are available at the local big box stores.
> 
> We have very high mineral content in our area & these two have proven the least toublesome. I will not put the AA on a heat pump, the air temp is too cool to be effective. We do connect to hot water for the AA.


We also have a high mineral content. What humidifier is best with higher minerals?


----------



## gene2

Either one, depending on application. The AA is cheaper but doesn't work so well on heat pumps.


----------

